# Dog Food Supplement



## GaryHibbert (Mar 29, 2019)

I thoroughly enjoyed @motolife313  thread *Lets See The Dogs*.  It’s pretty obvious that there are a lot of dog people on the Forum.  That got me wondering.

I feed Roxy dry dog food (one with the best list of ingredients I could find).  But I’m afraid I have very little faith in prepackaged, manufactured, store bought food of any kind.  So I always add a supplement to her supper.  I make this supplement myself, at home, roughly every two months, keeping one container in the fridge and freezing the rest. It’s pretty much just meat, veggies and broth.

So….my question is:  does anyone else make or buy a food supplement to increase the nutrition of commercial dog food????

I just finished making up a batch today, so I thought I’d include it.

*Ingredients *(varies from batch to batch)

1 liter Chicken Broth (approx. 1 quart)

Water as required

2 pounds carrots (sliced)

1 bunch celery (sliced)

Handful of garlic cloves (chopped)

Chopped cabbage (none in the fridge this time around)

6 pounds cooked turkey trimmings and leftovers

Small amount of raw chicken trimmings

Basically, you just make a thick soup, or a stew.  I bring everything to a hard boil for half an hour, then reduce to simmer for about 4 or 5 hours.  Let cool in the pot overnight, and package.  Each container holds enough for about 2 weeks.  After it cools in the fridge or thaws, it’s real easy to skim the fat off the top—Roxy’s “plump” enough as it is.  She doesn’t need me feeding her more fat.  Miss Linda’s always on me for the “occasional” treats I give her as it is.  LOL.

Each batch is different, except for the veggies.  It just depends what meat I have on hand.  Sometimes it’s a variety of meat.  The last one I made was 5 ½ pounds of beef trimmings and 2 quarts of concentrated bone broth from ½ a beef I bought.  The main thing is that it is ALWAYS meat heavy.

The ingredients:







Everything in the pot:






Containers filled to the 2 week mark:






Ready for the freezer:






Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 29, 2019)

Well that looks good enough for me to eat.  I bet she loves this.


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 29, 2019)

That dog tucker looks fit for a king.

We also make our own dog food, using a pressure cooker. Our Ridgeback was quite crook, when we made our own The difference in his health was quite amazing.

Our recipe:
1kg beef mince, 1 chicken breast, 500 gram sausages, 500 gram of pumpkin & Chicken stock. And a bone for the gelatine.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 30, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Well that looks good enough for me to eat.  I bet she loves this.



Ha!!  After I dump in the dry food, she sits and looks at the fridge.......waiting.
Tell the truth, I generally taste it before I package it up.  Nothing in it that I wouldn't eat.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 30, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> That dog tucker looks fit for a king.
> 
> We also make our own dog food, using a pressure cooker. Our Ridgeback was quite crook, when we made our own The difference in his health was quite amazing.
> 
> ...



Sounds good too.  My bone broth is pretty much gelled when I add it.
Gary


----------



## BulldogsCadillac (Mar 30, 2019)

We feed both our Ridgebacks a raw food diet. One gets Smack, which is a dehydrated raw food (which we add water to) and the other gets a thawed frozen patty. Every night they both get a good finger scoop of organic virgin coconut oil, which they absolutely LOVE!  It's funny, after 8:00 if my wife gets up she has to go downstairs to use the washroom, otherwise they think it's coconut time and will sit outside the bathroom door (it is in a jar under the sink)! 






This is them waiting for the slightest movement of the door knob to lunge forward into the bathroom! 

We also give them Bonnie and Clyde Wild Omega 3 fish oil, and also some CBD oil each day. My one whose cancer came back (in her stomach and nothing we can do now but love her)  also gets some Chinese herbs that our vet gets us.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 30, 2019)

We don't make a supplement per say, but do make extra of whatever we're cooking minus the seasonings. We'll mix it in with his dog food. Also we never give him cooked bones, as they splinter easily and can cause major problems with their gums and internals. We'll only give him raw bones. 

Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 30, 2019)

BulldogsCadillac said:


> We feed both our Ridgebacks a raw food diet. One gets Smack, which is a dehydrated raw food (which we add water to) and the other gets a thawed frozen patty. Every night they both get a good finger scoop of organic virgin coconut oil, which they absolutely LOVE!  It's funny, after 8:00 if my wife gets up she has to go downstairs to use the washroom, otherwise they think it's coconut time and will sit outside the bathroom door (it is in a jar under the sink)!
> 
> We also give them Bonnie and Clyde Wild Omega 3 fish oil, and also some CBD oil each day. My one whose cancer came back (in her stomach and nothing we can do now but love her)  also gets some Chinese herbs that our vet gets us.



Never heard of giving them coconut oil.
I give Roxy Omega 3, and for her arthritis I give her glucosamine and Lacota.  Lacota is a Canadian product that I use for my own arthritis--works fantastic.  She runs around like a puppy now.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 30, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> We don't make a supplement per say, but do make extra of whatever we're cooking minus the seasonings. We'll mix it in with his dog food. Also we never give him cooked bones, as they splinter easily and can cause major problems with their gums and internals. We'll only give him raw bones.
> 
> Chris



Yeah Chris, we keep a bag of raw bones in the freezer for Roxy.
I always save her something off my plate as her after supper treat.  Highly spiced (how I like it).  She thrives on hot Italian sausage, and anything else hot and spicy.  She's also a rabid ice cream fanatic.
Gary


----------



## daveomak (Mar 30, 2019)

I feed my Roxy raw chicken feet and beef marrow bones....  Treats... about 1 per week....    I figure the raw chicken can't be any worse than the dead road kill she eats...  She ate a dead dove last week...  she eats mice she catches...  and what else I have no idea....


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 31, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I feed my Roxy raw chicken feet and beef marrow bones....  Treats... about 1 per week....    I figure the raw chicken can't be any worse than the dead road kill she eats...  She ate a dead dove last week...  she eats mice she catches...  and what else I have no idea....



Do you chop off the claws on the chicken feet, Dave, or just give Roxy the whole foot??  I've often wondered about chicken feet--I've been told they're a very healthy treat for dogs (and people).  Mind you, I've never had any desire to try them myself.  My neighbors raise chickens and kill them off come winter.
Gary


----------



## daveomak (Mar 31, 2019)

I leave the claws on for the dog....  I pull them out when I eat them...  I don't eat them raw,  cook them, make a stock for other stuff and eat what's left...  The collagen is good for old joints that don't work so well any longer...  Makes a great chicken soup base...   Heck, I'll try almost anything once....


----------



## mowin (Apr 1, 2019)

I save all the trippings from our deer and freeze it up. After the holidays, I cook it up with carrots, peas, and some spices.  Freezer it back up in quart freezer bags. Usually end up with 60-70#. No bones tho..


----------



## Jabiru (Apr 2, 2019)

BulldogsCadillac said:


> We feed both our Ridgebacks a raw food diet. One gets Smack, which is a dehydrated raw food (which we add water to) and the other gets a thawed frozen patty. Every night they both get a good finger scoop of organic virgin coconut oil, which they absolutely LOVE!  It's funny, after 8:00 if my wife gets up she has to go downstairs to use the washroom, otherwise they think it's coconut time and will sit outside the bathroom door (it is in a jar under the sink)!


Great looking Ridgebacks mate. We have a Male @ 12 years old and still going well, they are the best dogs, so loyal and clever.


----------



## PolishDeli (Apr 2, 2019)

Here's my recipe.  No complaints from the customer (1 y/o lab/poodle)

1 whole chicken or ~ 5-7 lb pork
2 cups of water
A little salt
Instant pot for 2 hours
Remove 1.5-2 cups of chicken stock (I save that for myself).

Add 1 cup brown rice / whole grains / lentils …choose your ratio
1 carrot
1 celery stock
Some sweet potato or butternut squash
1 medium size potato
Restart the instant pot for 2 more hours

Done

The bones become soft enough to crush with your fingers.
Sometimes I’ll add in a lard-fried scrambled egg for dinner.

Plenty of protein, calcium, fat, glucosamine, fiber, minerals, vitamins.


----------



## Jonok (Apr 2, 2019)

Great looking dogs. I’m jealous.

In a different time (my birth year is, unfortunately, wrong on my profile)  I spent the better part of a year in South Africa.  My favorite friend there had two of those critters and they liked nothing better of an evening, than chewing their way out of their chain-link kennel and giving hell to the local hyenas and baboons.
They would turn up in the morning, faces chewed up and bleeding, perfectly cheerful and playful. Always seemed happy to get sewn up (usually by the gardener) and be back at it in a day or two.

Incredible dogs...


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 2, 2019)

the only supplement we give is dasuquin( a joint supplement)to our older dog, almost a 11 years old, other than that just purina pro plan focus, the only thing I can say is watch what type of bones you give your dogs, my wife being a vetrinarian technichian see's quite a few dogs come in for surgery with pork and chicken bone splinters stuck in their stomachs and intestines, the only bones she recommends and all we give our dogs are the beef marrow bones.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 2, 2019)

mowin said:


> I save all the trippings from our deer and freeze it up. After the holidays, I cook it up with carrots, peas, and some spices.  Freezer it back up in quart freezer bags. Usually end up with 60-70#. No bones tho..



That sounds good mowin.  That much food should last for quite a while.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 2, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> We feed our GSP a a good dry food and 2 fish oil pill per day. I'm not a canine nutritionist so I don't prepare foods for her because I don't really know her needs.



Ha!! Neither am I, but I figure with teeth like that they weren't expected to live on kibbles.  Meat, lots of meat is what dogs love.  The veggies are added "just 'cause"
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 2, 2019)

PolishDeli said:


> Here's my recipe.  No complaints from the customer (1 y/o lab/poodle)
> 
> 1 whole chicken or ~ 5-7 lb pork
> 2 cups of water
> ...



That should keep you dog happy and healthy,a good combination of vitamins, minerals,and such.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 2, 2019)

Jim kraatz said:


> Great looking dogs. I’m jealous.
> 
> In a different time (my birth year is, unfortunately, wrong on my profile)  I spent the better part of a year in South Africa.  My favorite friend there had two of those critters and they liked nothing better of an evening, than chewing their way out of their chain-link kennel and giving hell to the local hyenas and baboons.
> They would turn up in the morning, faces chewed up and bleeding, perfectly cheerful and playful. Always seemed happy to get sewn up (usually by the gardener) and be back at it in a day or two.
> ...



Both of mine came home one evening after "visiting" with a lynx.  The scars are still real easy to see.  No real damage though, and didn't slow either of them down the slightest.
Gary


----------



## BettyMiller (Jan 5, 2021)

I think dietary supplements are very good. I fed the dog natural food, but the vet recommended supplements. This is better for the dog because it gives more vitamins.


----------



## bdawg (Jan 10, 2021)

Be careful!  Garlic is not good for dogs (onions either).  It gives them anemia.








						Can Dogs Eat Garlic? We've Got the Answer — American Kennel Club
					

Can dogs eat garlic? Here's why you should avoid giving it to your pup and a few suggestions of healthy alternatives, like strawberries and carrots.




					www.akc.org
				




The rest of the recipe looks great, though.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 11, 2021)

Huh???   My dog eats.....
Whole quail.... whole pigeons....  whole mice, gophers, packrats and any road kill that is within  100 yards of the house...  bones/feathers and all....


----------



## Murray (Jan 11, 2021)

BettyMiller said:


> I think dietary supplements are very good. I fed the dog natural food, but the vet recommended supplements. This is better for the dog because it gives more vitamins.


Our vet told us about 3 dogs ago that if a dog will eat vegetables or fruit, raw or cooked, no salt, onion or garlic then there is no problem feeding them a bowl or two daily.


----------



## BettyMiller (Jan 23, 2021)

Like I said I actually prefer to feed my dog with purchased food as it contains the necessary vitamins and trace elements for dogs. When I fed my dog homemade food, he developed allergies, indigestion, and became lethargic and passive. The veterinarian said that he needs to choose a good food because he lacks vitamins, and he is allergic to some products, so I began to order my dog food. In fact, this food https://petsmatters.net/shih-tzus-food-reviews-2021s-best-dog-food-for-shih-tzu/ has a good effect on his health, there are no more allergies, the coat has become thicker, he himself has become more energetic, so I think that this is enough.


----------



## forktender (Jan 25, 2021)

What's wrong with dry dog food? All my dogs/ Lab's have ever eaten is dry food with a TBS of Greek yogurt.
All but one has lived until 14 yrs old I'm not seeing a problem with dry food they eat Eagle Pack from puppy to death.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 25, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Huh???   My dog eats.....
> Whole quail.... whole pigeons....  whole mice, gophers, packrats and any road kill that is within  100 yards of the house...  bones/feathers and all....


LOL!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 26, 2021)

As I'm sure many are, I'm very particular about what I feed my dogs. Through a lot of reading about foods, I've found that you can't buy good dry food from any big box store, you have to go to a pet supply store such as PetSmart, etc. My main resource is https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/.

So as I've gone down this path towards hopefully better nutrition/food, I started cooking my own wet food as a supplement to the dry. This is not in place of the dry. My recipe has an animal based protein such as boneless/skinless chicken breast and a plant based protein such as rehydrated dry beans like pinto. To those I add fresh or frozen, never canned, vegetables (such as peas, green beans, carrots, spinach), brown rice, apples and sweet potatoes. I never add any spices so to my mouth, it tastes kind of bland. All gets cooked down and I use an immersion blender to puree it. Put it into quart containers and store in the freezer.

I will add that the AKC doesn't really recommend nor endorse cooking your dog food at home https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/nutrition/cooking-for-your-dog-dos-and-donts/. They say that it's difficult to achieve a balanced nutritional diet, but I believe that they are talking more about a home made food as the only source, not as an addition to another source of food. If one is interested, there are many online resources for home made dog food, but it's to each their own. I enjoy making it and I feel that my dogs are OK, at least it makes me feel like I'm doing the right thing for them.

It's interesting that I found this thread today as I just finished cooking a batch.....

Edit to say that I even brush my dog's teeth, so maybe I'm just a little obsessed with their health....


----------

